# almost as low as i'd like



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

simply beautiful!


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good:beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

almost  looking good there bro :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i need to flip the tie rods and smash some pinch welds


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

2.0 lame ...:thumbdown::thumbdown: i like ur mirrors not ur car is lame just like you:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

padubbin421 said:


> 2.0 lame ...:thumbdown::thumbdown: i like ur mirrors not ur car is lame just like you:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 you mad


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is funny, did this stem from the air ride thread about his struts?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

nap83 said:


> this is funny, did this stem from the air ride thread about his struts?


 yes let me show you what he pm'd me


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ur a piece of sh!t....come on my page bashing my sh!t.....wat do you got ah stock car ....il kill ur life lame ass b!tch


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

sounds like a classy guy. :facepalm:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

oh well, he mad


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Love the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> Love the wheels. :thumbup:


axis og


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

ur on my page bashing my stuff ...you started the bullsh!t ....an the kit you posted on my page has junk parts just to let ya kno:thumbdown::thumbdown: i guess i see ya posting on my pages late...btw happy thanksgiving bra


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

chill out brod.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


>


 ohhhhh no you di-int!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


>


Hahahaha......To the op, really liking the car. Glad to see you got the front sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

padubbin421 said:


> ur on my page bashing my stuff ...you started the bullsh!t ....an the kit you posted on my page has junk parts just to let ya kno:thumbdown::thumbdown: i guess i see ya posting on my pages late...btw happy thanksgiving bra


 ya since airlift is junk compared to airbagit.com parts


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

just let it be dude .......but ur sh!ts still weak


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

padubbin421 said:


> just let it be dude .......but ur sh!ts still weak


Hahaha. Just had to get that last kick in there didn't you?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

padubbin421 said:


> just let it be dude .......but ur sh!ts still weak


 your spelling and grammar is weak.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hahah, dude's funny.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

NDubber said:


> your spelling and grammar is weak.


sorry, but "are" should be used in this instance rather than "is".


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn girl!!! You be trippin!


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

the best part of you ran down ur moms leg.....let it beee :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------

